# General Chat > General Discussion >  Video Chat App Development

## SKD

People are switching to remote work due to the coronavirus quarantine. People are staying at home and cant see their friends. This has led to a fast increase in the popularity of video chat apps. If youre planning to develop a video chat app, now is the right time to start. Build immersive voice and video experiences

----------


## Malika

By the way .. These video chats can be very useful when you are playing games. I myself like simpler options like slots. This is a single player game and there are many options here - https://playamo-au.club/ But if I want something more complex, such as roulette or poker, then video chat will always come in handy.

----------


## maryna

To provide an uncut conversation experience on-the-go, startups and companies create video chat apps. Apps like Viber and WhatsApp were created by enthusiast entrepreneurs and now gain millions in revenue. Read this article to learn how to build a video chat app: https://www.cleveroad.com/blog/how-t...video-chat-app

----------

